# Apple's Week



## Apple Ice (Apr 13, 2014)

I thought I might give this a go and see how long I can keep at it. 


The last 3 years of my life have been the exact same repetition of nothing. It's dull. There's this guy in my geography class and he personifies all of my feelings towards the place and this time of my life. He is a scrawny, mild-mannered and perfectly nice human who is about a year of so older than me. I often study his face whilst he talks about how he likes this terrible film or that and I just think "You must be the most boring man I've ever met in my life." And yet I spend my lunches with him every Wednesday through obligatory tradition and it is a warning to me about how easily my life can become mundane. I could marry someone I don't love, not quit a job I despise and raise kids I resent because of obligatory tradition. All of this I see in this man's face every Wednesday.
 I know exactly how his life will turn out. He will go to university, a good one, get a good degree, get a good job and enter in to the middle class bracket on good money. He will meet a girl and get married and have kids and live in a nice suburb. He will grow old with his wife and relax in retirement after raising his loving and grateful kids and then after all is said and done, he will die a happy man and fade in to the past. 

I can't wait until the day I never to see this man again. I can't wait to not see a lot of people again. Yet all these people go home and have their lives I know nothing about. This person could be the most interesting man I've met and I just don't know it. 

I wonder what he thinks when he looks in to my face?


----------



## dale (Apr 13, 2014)

*sigh* how i miss youth angst.


----------



## patskywriter (Apr 13, 2014)

He's probably wondering why you're looking at him so much, but he's too mild-mannered to ask.


----------



## bookmasta (Apr 14, 2014)

So what's wrong with conformity? It sounds like your placing a strong bias on his life by saying, "I could marry someone I don't love, not quit a job I despise and raise kids I resent because of obligatory tradition. All of this I see in this man's face every Wednesday." When looking at someone from the outside, you only see a fraction of the real person, often the person you want or expect to see. Its like looking in a mirror. So perhaps what you're seeing is your fear, which sounds like what I mentioned above, conformity. 

Life doesn't have to be boring. Its to your making. Do what you want to do. If you don't want to get married, have kids, or get a job you don't like. Break the mold and forge your own path.


----------



## patskywriter (Apr 14, 2014)

When I was a kid, I told my mom that I liked the fact that my dad was just a regular guy. She was upset at first but I went on to say that Pop wasn't a super-genius, not the best-looking, had just a regular job (actually, kind of a low-paying job), but that everything he did was for us. He didn't waste time pursuing fame or expensive status symbols—he was the best father simply because he loved us and did all he could for us. I'm sure Pop looked boring and geeky to strangers—he wore inexpensive suits, predictable shoes, was mild-mannered, wore a Timex watch, and got home every day at 5:50pm. In fact, we'd sometimes look at the clock in the kitchen at that time and feign anger ("Hey, where's Pop? He's late!) He was dutiful, but I saw it as a good thing. Sometimes he'd take it to the extreme when he'd do crazy things like stand outside in the freezing cold with a garden hose trying to create a backyard skating rink. Sometimes the person who appears to be boring and inconsequential is a huge hero and anchor for an entire family at home.


----------



## popsprocket (Apr 14, 2014)

If you're not okay with doing something just because it's what people expect you to do, then make sure you do something else.

_Complaining that you want to do something else isn't good enough._


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 14, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> I thought I might give this a go and see how long I can keep at it.
> 
> 
> The last 3 years of my life have been the exact same repetition of nothing. It's dull. There's this guy in my geography class and he personifies all of my feelings towards the place and this time of my life. He is a scrawny, mild-mannered and perfectly nice human who is about a year of so older than me. I fucking despise him. I often study his face whilst he talks about how he likes this terrible film or that and I just think "You must be the most boring man I've ever met in my life." And yet I spend my lunches with him every Wednesday through obligatory tradition and it is a warning to me about how easily my life can become mundane. I could marry someone I don't love, not quit a job I despise and raise kids I resent because of obligatory tradition. All of this I see in this man's face every Wednesday.
> ...



Ouch. You sound cruel.


----------



## Apple Ice (Apr 14, 2014)

Hm, looking back at this post I come across as immature and bitchy. I don't tend to think I am those things but maybe I am after all. 

I wasn't expecting replies in the first place so this is a bit surprising. I'm not knocking anyone for whatever life they live, I think being happy is most important and if it makes people happy then go for it. It's just not for me at the moment, maybe it will be one day. I don't think I'm better than anyone who does these things, either. I'm too old to be doing what I'm doing at the moment so maybe that's why I think this.

Ha, I don't think I'm cruel, maybe a bit detached at times. 

Thanks for the replies. I'm not as dis-likable as I come across, I swear.


----------



## dither (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh Apple,

good luck.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 14, 2014)

Apple Ice we don't know how this man's life will turn out. None of us know. What is in his future could be disease to battle, 
a child to lose,  untold tragedies. All any of us can do is appreciate as we go along. That is the key to happiness. 
If you think him dull that's ok but he might be content and at peace, for now. Let's be happy for him. 
It's good you two share your Wednesdays, someday one of you might truly need the other, the path of friendship 
our greatest gift, being a friend the greatest gift we can give.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 15, 2014)

Too true, Pandora. Too true.


----------



## dither (Apr 15, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> This person could be the most interesting man I've met and I just don't know it.
> 
> I wonder what he thinks when he looks in to my face?




I wonder, is this what's troubling you?
Or maybe that he doesn't seem to have noticed you?
But then how could  you possibly know?
How does anybody ever "know" anything?

Jesus APPLE,
say something to the guy, and yes it could be the worst mistake that you'll ever make,
on the other hand...........................................................


I CHALLENGE YOU APPLE,

ask him what he's reading right now and why,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I'm waiting to hear how it goes.:read:

Don't dither.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 15, 2014)

dither said:


> Don't dither.



Nice.


----------



## dither (Apr 15, 2014)

Maybe I shouldn't have said what I said, I mean,  he could just be some seriously bad dude just waiting to happen, y'know?

But it's the not knowing, ARGHHHHHH!


----------



## Apple Ice (Apr 15, 2014)

Posted one thing and I'm getting life lessons and challenges. 

Pandora, you're right, of course you are. I thought about what you said when I first typed it. I don't want him to be miserable, he's a nice person and I wish him all the best.

Dither, nothing is troubling me about him. I was just expressing my thoughts about him, nothing more. I'm fairly sure he doesn't read that much from what I can tell. I've perhaps been a bit harsh on him but he is a boring human, there's no way I can change my mind on that. He probably finds me boring, we're just not each other's kind of person. We're pleasant to each other, though.

I'm clearly against public opinions with my views but I've been truthful. This poor man having to withstand Apple Ice on Wednesday's, aye.

Hopefully my next post won't bring about this kind of controversy.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 16, 2014)

It's not controversy, methinks.


----------



## dither (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm sorry APPLE,
no offence intended.


----------



## Apple Ice (Apr 16, 2014)

Dither, you didn't offend me at all, no worries. It's hard to gauge people's tones on online, isn't it. Apologies if I've come across as a serious muppet.


----------



## dither (Apr 16, 2014)

Okay APPLE,

you have a nice day eh?:flower:


----------



## Apple Ice (Apr 16, 2014)

TAKE TWO, ha

Last Wednesday my cat was found to be bleeding from the anus. The vets initially thought it to be an anal prolapse but after a senior vet looked at it it was confirmed to be a tumour. He was put down within 4 hours of him even being ill, he may well have been hit by a car for how sudden it all was. It's strange seeing an animal die. He was himself when we went to see him, commanding everyone about, trying to investigate everywhere, telling us off for bringing him to this place again. 

Whilst the vet was holding him he looked over to us and seemed suddenly calm. All of our faces were tear stained and he just looked intently at us and then he stopped struggling. He died within a matter of moments after being injected and it was very peaceful. I buried the deepest whole I could in the garden and we put him in the nicest, most spacious box we could find. 

I really did love that cat and the point I was going to end this on was that I for some reason don't miss him very much just like I don't miss people at all, but after writing this it turns out I miss him a lot. His muddy paw prints are still on my windowsill. Isn't is odd how much a cat can impact you.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 17, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> His muddy paw prints are still on my windowsill. Isn't is odd how much a cat can impact you.





I'm sorry.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 17, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> TAKE TWO, ha
> 
> Last Wednesday my cat was found to be bleeding from the anus. The vets initially thought it to be an anal prolapse but after a senior vet looked at it it was confirmed to be a tumour. He was put down within 4 hours of him even being ill, he may well have been hit by a car for how sudden it all was. It's strange seeing an animal die. He was himself when we went to see him, commanding everyone about, trying to investigate everywhere, telling us off for bringing him to this place again.
> 
> ...


Oh Apple Ice I'm terribly sorry. Anyway is goes it's so hard to lose our beloved pets, really our family members. Being a pet owner now for 6 decades, all my life, 
I will tell you each one stays. Their personality, cherished moments, each unique. They are a gift of love that is unique. 
This we always have so we are blessed. My heart aches with you though.


----------



## Apple Ice (Apr 20, 2014)

When I was about 11,12,13 I was quite in to shop lifting with my friends. The group consisted of myself, John, Max, Darren, and Zak. Me, John and Max were the main ones however and formed a tight trio, with Darren and Zak occasionally joining us on our endeavors. Although, Zak had a silly habit of producing the stolen goods as soon as we stepped outside which brought on harsh rebuttal from the rest of us. We mostly shoplifted sweets and whatnot. We were very good but then again, it was very easy.

Londis was our main target, we would stroll in, casually talking to the always pessimistic Indian man behind the counter and then grab a pack of munchies or something and just pop it up our sleeve. Then we walk around a bit and peruse their wears to show we were not shoplifters. We obviously bought things occasionally as well to devoid suspicion. Sometimes if the going got tough we pushed the sweets down our underwear so they couldn't search us without us shouting "peadophile!" Afterwards this always resulted in who pant-ed the sweet to chase the others round shouting "dick sweets!" and trying to wipe it in our faces with us running away and swearing at them. 

John was the best at it, though. I once saw him steal 4 chocolate bars from the counter display when the shop keeper was stood right there. He was something else. 

Our most challenging target was always One-Stop. They had the sweets we all liked that Londis didn't have. They were savvy in there, though and knew without *knowing* we were shoplifters. Their cashiers were always eyeballing us from the moment we went in and they were always checking the monitors when we were out of sight. We knew the monitors well however, and so we knew exactly where to stand to steal things and where the others should stand to block sight of the theft. 

We had to use decoys a lot One-Stop to get the cashiers off our back. Because John was black he radiated suspicion like heat and so he would be the one to walk around and catch the cashiers eye and engage them in conversation whilst Max and I robbed them. Racism has its advantages.

I remember once after a particularly successful heist (we stole crisps which are very hard to steal because of all the noise they make) we were sat on a wall round the back of One-Stop discussing what we should call ourselves. It just so happened that the crisps we had stolen were "Snack a Jacks" John, if I recall correctly, said something like "Why not "Snacker Jackers!?" because we loved snacks of all forms and we "jacked" them (jack was a slang word for steal). From hence forth we became the Snacker Jackers in body and spirit. It was a nice and simple time. 

I got caught, one night when we were all waiting outside our local youth club in the pitch black. We had always avoided supermarkets in the past but I was peer pressured in to shoplifting from Aldi. I couldn't say no because the older kids were there too. I walked around Aldi with their horrible cheap light engulfing everything in the isles. The thing I went for in the end was a pack of "value" rich tea biscuits. I slotted them in a hole in my massive coat an older lad had lent me. I was so nervous and this obviously showed on my face. A foreign store assistant approached me and ask why I was walking all hunched and peculiar. I was cold, I said. Okay, she said. She let me past only for me to be stopped by the manager. He asked what was in my jacket. The first thing I thought of was "fireworks" but I didn't say it because I froze and lost my bottle. I just stood there in silence with this angry manager. I looked out the massive window and I saw John and Max pressed up against it laughing and pointing. I had never seen them laugh so much in my entire life. They were crying, doubled over and struggling to breath. 
One of the older lads outside came to my rescue and pretended to be my older brother, saying how much trouble I was in when I got home and wait till dad found out. I took out the biscuits, gave them back and got banned from the shop.
When I was outside again an older lad asked "did you shit it?" "no" I replied, with a red face and shit in my pants. John and Max were still laughing.

The friendship and our trio was coming to an end not long after. We were beginning to grow apart as we got older and the nature and severity of our crimes were clearly escalating. We were turning in to dangerous children. I thought I best get out and I did. I'm not sure what either of them are doing nowadays as we haven't spoken in many years. John moved back to the Midlands and is just a layabout and a bit of a chav from what I can gather, nothing major, though. Max seems to have disappeared, last I heard he was doing okay and had a job. Zak is just Zak as always. Darren is doing well too and his life looks promising. I'm hopeful they will all live nice lives.

There was a line at the end o the film "Stand By Me" which went something along the lines of "I never had friends later on like the ones I had when I was twelve. Jesus, does anyone?" No, I think is the answer.


----------



## dither (Apr 21, 2014)

Happy days eh Apple.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 21, 2014)

I went through a shoplifting phase too, how I got most of my hot pants . . . ha!
 Not funny though and once caught would never do it again. These days though adults are shoplifting to live and go to jail, 
which is a swinging door. Some can't learn cause they have to eat. Others are deep in addiction, 
most commonly meth, rotten drug, ruining lives, hurting families, breaking bodies. 

Good read Apple Ice, your buddy a quick thinker coming to your rescue. True about friendships at or just before the coming of age. 
Those I have held onto 40 years I met as a young woman, I fondly remember my best buddy though Debbie from around that age.
 I wonder what she is doing now.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2014)

> When I was outside again an older lad asked "did you shit it?" "no" I replied, with a red face and shit in my pants. John and Max were still laughing.


 Apple, that was a fun story.  This line in particular. Ever think about writing? *poke* Thank you


----------



## Apple Ice (Apr 26, 2014)

I find it quite interesting who people decide to quote. Tupac is quoted by a lot of girls. The most used one of his is "A woman brought you in to this world, so you have no right to disrespect one." I find it quite funny when girls use Tupac quotes because he was incredibly sexist. One of his lyrics was "respect to the brothers breaking their necks, keeping their hoes in check." Maybe I should use that one for boy power. He was also charged with sexual assault and gang rape but the latter was later dropped due to lack of evidence. I do really like his music, though. I think he was genuinely very talented.
Another one is John Lennon. He sang his imagine song about us all giving each other hand jobs around an open fire yet he used to punch his girlfriends regularly. Domestic violence is alright so long as you can drop a good beat apparently. 
Kurt Cobain was an egotistical nob an' all. Didn't want casual listeners being a fan of his because it was too mainstream. Piss off Kurt, I will listen to Smells Like Teen Spirit all I want. 

The double standards society has is weird. If Tony the estate agent goes home and smacks his wife about he's a monster. If John from accounts shoots himself he's a coward who wasn't man enough to cope with life. If Trayvon is shot in a drive-by he is just another waste of space gang-banger. If Jenny lives under a bridge and shoots up she's another junky scum. BUT, write some thoughtful lyrics and you're a genius and that negates these views.

I find musicians, writers, (ironnnnynynynyynny) comedians etc to be a bunch of hypocritical pussies. It's so easy to fart jokes and art about politicians and other people in power whilst simultaneously doing fuck all yourself. Everyone who has ever made an impact in history, good or bad, did not do so by writing or singing. If the Suffragettes had written songs about oppression I highly doubt they would have gotten shit done. If Stalin had just whipped up some funny cartoons about Trotsky I highly doubt he would have gotten in to power. On the other hand, where has Russel Brand gotten to with his talk of a socialist revolution? He's certainly no Lenin (who also got shit done).  

I had this conversation the other day with a friend and they thought music had changed the world because it inspired people to do stuff. Which is fair enough I suppose because I can't disprove that, but then again they can't prove it. I concluded that actions are more important than words and they agreed but thought actions could also be done in a musical and fabulous way. I suppose there's no reason why they're wrong. 

This was a rather rambling and instantly digressive post.


----------



## stormageddon (Apr 27, 2014)

Rambling and digressive it might have been, but also very interesting  certainly got me thinking, and out of my depressive fugue (thank you).



Apple Ice said:


> I had this conversation the other day with a friend and they thought music had changed the world because it inspired people to do stuff.


I agree with that. In order to achieve social change, people's opinions have to change. And something has to make them change. Music is a way of spreading a message in an entertaining and thought provoking way, and people are much more likely to listen to a polemical song than a polemical speech.

I will here quote Propagandhi, a vegan, straight-edge, feminist, anti-a-million-things, wonderful punk band:

"Your members of parliament lining their garments with hides of the masses, heads stuck up their asses,
Bald little soldiers, flags sewn to their shoulders,
This insight spawns despair."

In my opinion, music is a very important outlet for self-reflection on a societal scale, as well as an individualistic scale, and alongside satirical comedy, is one of the most effective ways of holding a mirror to the world, saying "hey, you're ugly", and getting it to listen. It helps change to occur, though in many cases more direct action is also required (nuclear disarmament, as an example). But things like homophobia, racism, and the new and equally detestable "Islamophobia" - these appear or disappear based on the value consensus, and that is largely determined by the media (a fact that terrifies me to no end).

Music is one of the freest aspects of the media, and so is one of the most important game changers, in my humble and modest opinion.

Well. Looks like I replied to your ramble with a ramble v.v sorry.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

Funny you should bring up Lenin, Trotsky, and Stalin. Like rock stars, there's no heroes there. Out of the three, I think Stalin was the most 'man of action'. Trotsky and Lenin did a lot of talking, and writing. Now Stalin, there was a man of action.  What's scary is the actions all three took. I hope people _read their history. _It's all in the details. I see you take an interest in what's behind the image.  
Action, no action?. Picadillos aside, I much prefer the Russel Brand type. I see no jesus complex or future mass slaughter for the good of all mankind.


----------



## Apple Ice (Apr 27, 2014)

I think I have quite a good sense of when a thread has the potential to take a turn for funky town and I don't think I'm wrong with sensing that here. I will be careful cos I don't want us beating each other up. 

But, Storm, Hitler was one for speeches, not music, and he did very well with getting the people on side. The argument inevitably comes round to "what came first, the chicken or the egg." I think all the arts are reflecting, not driving social change. Everything Orwell ever wrote was reflecting, not changing. All of the works of the early twentieth century feminist authors came about after political action from feminists. The political pave the way for the Propaghandi's of the world. "Actions, not words," said the Suffragettes. After reading your comments I think it's safe to say you and I are very different politically and so this could easily turn in to a bit of a farce. There's a lot I could and want to say but that would take this thread to the aforementioned funky town. Genuinely thanks for your comment, though, always nice to hear other people's opinions.

Kevin, you're certainly right, Stalin took action and as a result millions died and Russia had the foundations to be a super power. It's not good or bad, it just is. I think Russel Brand is funny but some of the stuff he says makes me want to fart in his face because it would be of equal merit. I will always have more respect for mediocre and lackluster politicians such as David Cameron and Obama because at least they could be bothered to do something instead of being disgruntled and doing safe things such as writing songs and drawing pictures, or in Russel's case, going on political talks shows which conveniently overlap with the money making tour in which he talks about being like Jesus. 
The one who can bothered will always have the power and the one who can't will always be critical. Ultimately, only one of those people matter.


----------



## stormageddon (Apr 27, 2014)

Don't worry Apple Ice, I'm doing my very best to steer clear of arguments and there's no danger of it here. I was trying to keep my less relevant opinions out of my post but can see I failed miserably, oh well 

Hitler had a lot of factors on his side (state of the economy etc), and he also had the power to do what he said - in instances like that, it's the content of the speech and not speech as a medium that makes it so successful. Not that musical politicians would be more successful...okay, I'll put it this way. The government acts for the people (in theory), and so the people's opinions shape the actions of the government. What shapes the people's opinions? The media, largely, for better or for worse. It's where we get a lot of the information we need to decide what we stand for.

So, music contributes to shaping the people, the people contribute to shaping the government's action, and change occurs. Using Hitler again - didn't the Nazis ban jazz music? Why? Partly racism, but partly because it encourages freedom of thought and expression. I wouldn't say people who sit and write songs rather than go into politics are lazy or playing it safe, rather that there are different means of achieving change, because there are so many factors.

Sorry to go on and on, I find this a particularly interesting subject  but if you want me to shut up, just say the word


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

Enough said by me *edited*   This is AI's week, not mine, thank you.


----------



## Apple Ice (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm under the impression that history is made from persons rather than people. I find politically charged music hits its audience instantly because it will resonate with people like that anyway. Most of the time it's people sitting round high-fiving each other for being enlightened and sharing the same views. 
I think music has a small impact on people but it will never be anything more than that. Media as a whole, yes, it is very powerful. But put someone in control of the media, such as Kim Jong Un and it's powerless for everyone. Everyone knows it's biased and so won't listen and because it's biased it's redundant. Seeing as you're in to Punk (presumably) I'm sure you will know the Sex Pistols. Their anarchic antics and contempt for the Queen did absolutely nothing. Johnny Rotten is flogging butter nowadays and the Queen is still there and quite content. Tupac's masterpiece "Changes" in which he called for an end to hood violence and drug wars etc. changed nothing. In fact he died doing the exact thing he was preaching about. All that exists and is as violent as ever. Now, if Obama were to absolutely crack down on it and fund projects to stop it, I'm sure we would see a lot more change. 

It's fairly easy to say it was fortune of circumstance because every leader who ever lived inherited fortunate circumstance. That can then be said to have been brought on by an individual before that leader etc. and thus begins the chicken or the egg argument. If Churchill, FDR, Stalin, Hitler and Mussolini all took up an art as a different way to bring about change someone else would have stepped in. The world would be very different apart from the fact the political made it so. That will always stay the same. 

Kevin, I think that comes down to personal beliefs. I don't see anything as inherently evil or inherently good. The only thing that would judge someone for killing is another human. If we were to explode upon killing then I would think it was evil. The murderer just gets on with life as does the whole universe. No one's an absolute baddie and no ones an absolute goodie. It just is.

EDIT: I do look forward to your responses and of course won't say all that without letting you respond, but after that I am somewhat hesitant to continue it much farther as things like this tend to attract opinionated people and it can all escalate and digress in the blink of an eye (not like this has digressed or anything). If either would like to discuss it further I am happy to do it over PM as to avoid creating a keyboard war.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing.  I was going to delete my post and I think I still will. We've seen it and it's good enough. I'd hate derail what has been an interesting conversation. I look forward reading to your thought provoking posts and will try to contain my enthusiasm in regards to replying.     All in good cheer, K


----------



## Apple Ice (Apr 27, 2014)

Don't be silly, you can respond as enthusiastically as you'd like, would just be me talking to myself otherwise. Thanks Kevin


----------



## Apple Ice (May 6, 2014)

I'm quite in to my boxing, I've been doing it for 11 years now. I'm one of seven children, six of us being boys. My dad got us all in to it and as a result all of us are in to it in varying degrees. My second to eldest brother is undoubtedly the best. He's an incredibly gifted fighter and he trains like anything and is ultimately very fit as well. The worst thing about him is he's fucking infuriating. He pisses me off like no other which then puts me in the position of having to take it because I know he would destroy me. The second best of us all is my third eldest brother. He has hands of stone and can knock most people out but he's a heavy smoker and not a dedicated trainer and as a result he needs to get his opponent out of there in the first round or so before he tires. My youngest brother is good too and can punch hard whilst simultaneously using angles, but his defense is so shit. I have been working on it with him for a while now and he has finally started to role and weave when being attacked which is a good sign. 

I'm fairly decent myself, definitely the third best, maybe approaching second considering how inactive he is. It annoys me that I don't have the power the others have, they seem to have inherited it from my dad, I seem to have inherited mine from my mum. I can hit hard enough, I won't be knocking everyone out but at least they know they've been hit. I'm not often in the ring with anyone taller than me so that is an advantage as I can keep them off if I'm tired. Not aggressive enough apparently, my trainer said "if you knocked someone down you'd be the first to help them up" he then went on to call me a pussy, haha. It's true enough, though, I should be more mean. A good example is when I first started my latest club. Boxing attracts a lot of men with small man syndrome and bullies, they tend to get weeded out as they start sparing and leave afterwards cos they dont  like getting hurt themselves. The then to go to a regular gym to beef up and negate their lack of length with width. 

Anyway, me looking the way I do I am a glorious target for bullies and have been my whole life. When I walked in, the small man syndrome platoon looked at me with menace and unjustified dislike. After a while they all were fine with me and stopped puffing up their chests and proved to be lovely people as is normally the case. Two of them had decided they didn't like me whatsoever and they frequently showed it and tried bullying me about. One of them was a decent boxer and so I was less angry at him because he could back it up better. I drew blood from him when we spared and make him look a twat which I was very happy about. I kept grinning at him every time he missed or I landed and it annoyed him enough to make me smile with joy. The other one was a coward, he always avoided having to spar anyone. One day he was physically forced to get in the ring by my trainer. He's an awful boxer and I knew this before hand after studying him. So I had my chance, he was stood opposite me and I had every opportunity to really try and hurt him but for some reason my compassionate side kicked in and I settled for tapping him. I regret it every time I think back. I wish I had gone out throwing everything I had at him so he would think twice about trying to bully someone else. They both stopped being idiots after all this and were civil to me afterwards which is fine I guess. 

Boxing can be a very lonely sport. You step through the ropes and then that's it, your corner leaves you and it's all down to the guy trying to knock you out and yourself. The last time I fought I got stage fright and performed terribly. When I showed my family the footage of the fight I understandably got angrily berated and mocked (mostly by the second eldest, the utter dick). I get very annoyed looking back on it. I've vowed never to let that happen again and next time I'm in the ring I will try knocking my opponent out as some sort of redemption. We'll see how it goes, anyway.  

I have more to say on this subject but this has been a long post so I think I'll save it for another time.


----------

